# I just bought a CZ 75 P 07 Duty



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

I bought a CZ 75 P07 Duty



















I've put about 150 rounds through it w/o any mishaps.

Being a CZ that doesn't surprise me.

It's a nice shooting gun.

:smt1099


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

I just clicked on the thread to see what cool pic you made of this gun and what knife and array of ammo was situated around it. This is a good pic for sure but I miss the knife and casings.

Nice gun BTW I like the P-07 it is a very interesting Poly handgun, shots nicely!

RCG


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

@ recoilguy

Ha ya caught me ... lazy picture this time. :mrgreen:

here's a couple of knifes for ya



















I promise - I'll try to do better next time

:smt1099


----------



## matt_the_millerman (Dec 6, 2011)

Very nice!! I was so close to buying one of those, the grip is amazing.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

Thank you -

I also like having the the ability to:

On this gun you can

1. I can turn the safety one way & you get "To change the decocker to a safety if you plan on carrying cocked and locked"

or

2. turn the safety the opposite way & you get the de-cocker no safety.

You do it yourself at home - mine came switched to the de-cocker position So I didn't have to change anything.

There are 3 excellent movies that show how to do this switch at home.

CZ-USA -> CZ P07 DUTY

:smt1099


----------

